# Event bei Klick auf bestimmte Stelle auf Webseite



## gulo92 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Webseite per Iframe eingebunden und möchte registrieren, wenn ein Nutzer auf einen Button auf dieser Webseite klickt. Da ich ja selbst keinen Zugriff auf den entsprechenden Code des Iframes habe, habe ich mir überlegt, ob es möglich ist, eine Art Event zu definieren, wenn ein Nutzer in einem bestimmten Pixelbereich meiner Webseite (dort wo der Button des iframes ist) klickt und dann per PHP eine Email oder so gesendet wird... 

Ist das technisch irgendwie möglich?

Danke


----------



## Parantatatam (12. Februar 2012)

Mh, jain. Du könntest möglicherweise einen nicht sichtbaren Layer über den Inline-Frame legen und dafür die Position abfragen. Das würde aber bedeuten, dass keinerlei Aktion auf der eingebundenen Seite stattfindet.


----------

